# Hi From North Carolina



## sf420 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi there , I would like to introduce myself as a new grower to the seen. I love to read blogs etc. I love farming


----------



## highroller808 (Jan 31, 2010)

Howdy - 

I'm in the Raleigh area. Great to see pics from other local farmers. Your white rhino pics look great. I've seen similar browning during flowering, I was going to guess Mg deficiency as well.

Good luck and happy harvest!


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey! I'm around Raleigh, too. Not growing yet, but planning on it. Welcome to RIU!


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (Feb 4, 2010)

Eastern NC here


----------



## Fabrizio (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey im in NC too glad to see other ppl from here  
im not a grower im more of a toker lol lets talk


----------



## nanskies (Feb 9, 2010)

apex here


----------



## highroller808 (Feb 12, 2010)

One good thing about all this cold weather we're having....less chance of mold and spider mites in the shed!


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Feb 13, 2010)

Less chance of mold, but more chance of temperature drops. And I moved here from up north...people here just don't know how to take care of snow.


----------



## highroller808 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm hoping the good weather lasts....tomorrow is definitely a Lake Crabtree day.


----------



## hazyintentions (Feb 20, 2010)

xXF0RE20Xx said:


> Eastern NC here


Hell man, me too, what's up? 


Aren't you tired of this quasi winter/spring shit?


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi my nane is Budsworth, I have been away from this site for a while and everything has change alot. What I need to know is FDD still here. Some body please answer me. Thanks long lost Budsworth.(but im back(


----------



## S P S (Feb 20, 2010)

i just moved from Winston-Salem NC to Orlando Fl and planted some stuff, its lookin good so far


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 20, 2010)

So where the hell is fdd??????????????


----------



## S P S (Feb 21, 2010)

whats fdd?


----------



## brainfade (Feb 21, 2010)

Born and raised in Rockingham. Living in Cali. now but happy to see folks from back home on here. I'm a patient cultivator. I miss the smoke from back home. I haven't found that creeper time lapse kind of stuff out here yet.


----------



## highroller808 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just got the HTG Supply UFO LED for veggin'. Hopefully it won't just be an expensive cool-looking light!


----------



## caliboy80 (Feb 23, 2010)

hi welcome


----------



## one11 (Feb 25, 2010)

whatsup fellow North Carolinians. Sanford here. I probably even know one or two of you guys...lol.


----------



## JQuick (Feb 28, 2011)

wow jus posted a thread on NC/SC lol man is it just my areas or are your guyses high grade wayy over priced, i cant find decent prices for ozs at all


----------



## secretweapon (Feb 28, 2011)

Fdd2blk? Yes he is still here, welcome


----------



## nameno (Feb 6, 2013)

Did everybody in NC die?


----------



## Bassman data (Feb 6, 2013)

You are so right highroller808 lol lol


----------



## PRBudman (Nov 8, 2013)

Raleigh here.. Wheres the NC love? I know i cant be the only one...wheres the cool kids club around here?


----------



## highroller808 (Oct 7, 2014)

Back from sabbatical. Anyone in the Raleigh area? Loving the cooler temps...perfect for some biking in Umstead. Send me a message if you want some company during a ride. I usually do the loop around the park.


----------



## furnz (Oct 8, 2014)

I love NC, have family in New Bern.


----------



## highroller808 (Oct 8, 2014)

New Bern is awesome ....went to Croatan NP with the wife kids after the tornado swept through ~3yrs ago...took the ferry to Minnesott Beach. Great times.


----------

